# lefty acoustic under $300?



## zobi (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys.

Im looking for a nice left handed acoustic guitar. Im willing to pay upto $320. I have it narrowed down between these two guitars, but that's because they were the only ones I could find:

The Dean performer E:
Dean Performer E Left-Handed Acoustic Electric Guitar

Ibanez AEL10:
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...uner?sku=519997


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Try looking for an acoustic guitar made by Godin, in Canada. They make them under a few brand names, and in a few different brands, they have great acoustics, with solid spruce or cedar tops, and quality construction. Search for a Norman guitar, a Simon & Patrick SP6, or an Art & Lutherie. All of these brands are made by Godin in Quebec. I own a Simon & Patrick SP6, which I bought 10 years ago for $350 Canadian. You should be able to find a used one for less than that. They age well and are high quality guitars. I've never been able to figure out how they make them so cheap.

--- D


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

If you a beginning player, you might even consider playing right handed. Many left handed players play right handed. After all; there are no left handed pianos. I've never seen a left handed violin, or Cello, or Upright Bass, or Flute or ........

The guitar player in my band, who is a brilliant musician plays right handed and is VERY left handed in most other things. The difficulties in finding great left handed guitars are enormous. - and expensive. Once your start playing left, you will likely have to continue. If this is your first crack at guitar, you might want to consider playing right!

Just a thought.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> If you a beginning player, you might even consider playing right handed. Many left handed players play right handed. After all; there are no left handed pianos. I've never seen a left handed violin, or Cello, or Upright Bass, or Flute or ........
> 
> The guitar player in my band, who is a brilliant musician plays right handed and is VERY left handed in most other things. The difficulties in finding great left handed guitars are enormous. - and expensive. Once your start playing left, you will likely have to continue. If this is your first crack at guitar, you might want to consider playing right!
> 
> Just a thought.


I think your advice isn't so bad, and I'm sure it comes from a good place, but as a lefty player, I often raise my eyebrows at this kind of thinking. I don't think people realize that left-handedness isn't really just a convenience thing, it's actually the way we're made. And although, with practice and dedication, you can overcome lots of things and learn things in a "different" way, you will always be overcoming your own natural tendencies and feelings, which will be an obstacle. When I suggest to right-handed players that they should learn to play left-handed, they suddenly "get" how strange that would feel. And yet they don't think it strange at all to recommend that left-handed players should learn to play right-handed. It reminds me of the old days when my grandmother was forced to learn to write with her right hand, having her left tied behind her back for hours, while at school. She did it, and of course, she became proficient, but it never felt natural to her. I'm sure most right-handed people could learn to write with their left hand, but they wouldn't dream of trying.

Now, all that said, I know many people do exactly what you propose, and I wonder myself if I should have done the same thing. It's hard to find lefty guitars, especially if you want something particular, and you almost always have to pay more, even if the model you want is available left handed. The other annoyance is that, playing lefty, you'll always have to bring your own guitar, you'll almost never be able to pick up your buddy's guitar, unless he happens to be a lefty. Maybe these "convenience" factors outweigh the challenge of overcoming your left-handedness. It depends on how left-handed you are. Personally, I'm quite left-handed so it feels REALLY weird to me to play righty. I'm also stubborn and hate being forced to do something I don't want to do, especially when I perceive it as a kind of injustice.

And for what it's worth, you're right, there are no left-handed pianos. They are ALL right handed. Left hand for bass/rhythm, right hand for lead/melody. Low notes on the left, high notes on the right. I know I'm oversimplifying, and there are lots of ways of playing the piano, but the layout of the piano keyboard is clearly designed for right-handed people.

Oh, and lefty violins and basses do exist. Woodwinds are different, because both hands do essentially the same thing, so having a preference for either hand doesn't feel strange. I've never played the trumpet, though.... I wonder if I'd have a preference for using my left or right hand...

--- D


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It really is a very interesting topic and I've thought a great deal about it over the years. I do believe that there are profoundly left-handed folks who can't use their right for much; and there are those folks who are largely ambidextrous. There is also the argument that that the dominant hand should be used for rhythm which is arguably the most critical part of the music. Yet on the piano a left handed player doesn't seem to suffer much. 

Interesting case: Slide Hampton a great trombonist was given a left handed trombone and became a great player though he was right handed. No one had told him that he couldn't do it.  There are many left handed players who play right handed guitars upside down. It seems that if the music is in us, as it is in most folks, all it needs is the opportunity to find an exit. 

There are a number of symphonic players in my experience that are left handed players playing right-handed instruments. I have trouble imagining someone looking for a left handed Strad or Amati. 

I have a good friend who is on the look out for a '36 or '37 Martin 00-18 LEFTY. He is willing (and able) to pay whatever it costs. He's not holding his breath! I don't think he'll ever find one.


----------



## Bob Etcheverry (Apr 25, 2010)

*..from a lefty who plays right handed*

I have to agree with Mike M. here. I do everything else in life left-handed where there is an option. I have had zero regrets in learning to play right-handed. As with everything in life, there are pluses and minuses. The biggest challenge I had was getting speed and control with the strumming hand. But it is possible to get proficient at it. I've also learned to finger pick quite well with the wrong hand. Persistence pays off!

On the plus side, you will find that the fingering on the fretboard a whole lot easier as you are using your primary hand for this. I personally believe this was the better tradeoff for me as most of my playing includes melody lines with the chords.

I have a friend who is right-handed for pretty well everything, and learned to play left. For him, the selection in buying guitars has been very limited (his last was a custom order). You don't get to try out new guitars and see how awesome they play! On the plus side, it significantly reduces the need to buy that extra special one you come across!


----------

